# Becka now 17 weeks



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thought I would post some new pics of becka now she is getting bigger, and she is loving the diet:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's very beautiful! They grow so fast don't they?

Thanks for sharing! Keep the pictures coming :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! She is getting so big.....I love that she is enjoying her raw diet. That is awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooooo Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

She is just adorable!!! :smile::smile:


----------

